# legal opinion



## Gavril

A _legal opinion_ (as the term is used in the United States) is



> the formal statement by a judge or court of the reasoning and the principles of law used in reaching a decision of a case.



(-- Random House Dictionary)

After a case is decided, the judge/court writes a legal opinion which can then be referenced in future cases.

What would be a good translation for this term?

Kiitos


----------



## Gavril

I did a little searching online, and it seems that a common translation (perhaps the main one) of _legal opinion _ is _*oikeudellinen lausunto*_.


----------



## Määränpää

Sanoisin, että Suomessa puhutaan (tuomion) perusteluista.

"Tuomio laaditaan asiakirjaksi, joka sisältää muun muassa asian käsittelytiedot, perustelut ja tuomiolauselman."
"The judgment takes the form of a document containing notes on the consideration of the case, a statement of reasons and the operative part."
http://finlex.fi/data/muut/saadkaan/tuomio.pdf s. 192

Kuitenkin "dissenting opinion" on "eri mieltä olevan jäsenen lausunto".


----------

